# Skita to Phx?



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

Heard a report hes otw, for a second round pick.


----------



## Odomiles (Mar 23, 2004)

I like it from Phoenix's perspective. I assume their second round pick this year will be somewhere in the 50's and I highly doubt they'll find any one who'll make the team at this stage in the upcoming draft.

Skita could fit well in Phoenix's system. I don't think he'll have anywhere near the impact of Diaw, but I think the situations are similar. Everyone had written off Diaw last year (who was in a bad situation at the time) much like everyone has written Skita off at this point. If it's going to work out for Skita anywhere, this will be the place.

Very low-risk, high-reward situation here.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

one question, how tough is this guy?


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

He doesn't look like hes got much toughness or swagger judging from what I've seen of him (very little) but I could be wrong. Who knows....Phoenix seems to ressurect people's careers so lets hope it happens again.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

*Minnesota gets second-round pick for Tskitishvili*

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2307631


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Ahh too bad I love those guys with the swagger and toughness. Hope for another Diaw.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

He will need to be able to play the four and the five. the three is packed alread.

He has size (6'11), basically a Lampe/Cabarkapa style player... but likes to shoot the bal, he was supposed to be a Dirk clone.... lol.

But D'Antoni will make him 300% more productive I can smell it.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

I think Phoenix got another steal.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Skita sucks, I can't believe we got him. -_-


Of course lets hope he does something with his talent now because there must be some, I doubt that however.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Amareca said:


> Skita sucks, I can't believe we got him. -_-
> 
> 
> Of course lets hope he does something with his talent now because there must be some, I doubt that however.


Like Bryan C said, if there's any situation for him to succeed its in PHX w/ D'Antoni. 

The Suns won't be finding talent like Skita with their 2nd this year. This was not a bad move.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Yeh this is a very nice move. Our second round should be in the high 50's and its very unlikely to find a player with Skita's talent in that range. We've wanted him for a while glad we finally picked him up for not much.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Maybe Skita will show something in Phoenix at last.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Damn, this is news to me right now. Very surprising.

I bet we trade one of our firsts in the draft this yr, if Lakers stay out of the lottery cuz we get that pick from Atl. Probably trade the one near the end of the first rd.

I want Randy Foye, or Kyle Lowry damnit.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Too bad looks like he isnt reporting til tuesday. Get him in the game lets see how good he is.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This is the best thing that could have happened for Tskitishvili's career. Phoenix should fit him perfectly.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

I know nothing about him, but I agree this seems like a "very very low risk, high reward situation"

Kinda like throwing $100 into a penny stock that has a 50% chance of failing, 20% chance of becoming a small company, 25% chance of becoming a good company, and 5% chance of becoming a giant.

I can't believe he went #5 overall with such raw numbers in Europe, he must have some talent to get taken that high.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

Good trade, didnt give up much of anything for something that could be good or nothing.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

When will Skita make his debut?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Zuca said:


> When will Skita make his debut?



Probable the next home game.


Or maybe tomorrow at Philly.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

i heard he is injured and wont be playing til the next home game but I doubt he plays so soon.


----------

